# Le meilleur cadeau de noel pour votre G3



## Tiki10 (22 Décembre 2009)

Bientot Noel, votre Imac G3 se languit dans votre garage. Pas assez puissant, pas assez tout court.
Souvenez-vous de tous les moments de bonheur qu'il vous a offert et offrez lui un dernier cadeau
= Debian Lenny + LXDE.
Bien plus puissant qu'OS9 ( comparons ce qui est comparable ), bien moins gourmand qu'OSX et plein d'applis modernes,  vous ne reconnaitrez pas votre mac.
Une photo de mon " bébé " : perfusé avec de l'ATX et oxygené au Debian, il fera un trés bon petit serveur. Ici la résolution est en 1280x1024 ( incroyable ), il surfe sur internet, joue une radio en streaming, et me désinstalle 110Mo de fichiers superflus. Forcement la jauge est a 100% d'utilisation CPU, mais ca tourne bien quand meme. Le trait, au milieude l'ecran est un défaut de ce dernier.

Tiki


----------

